# Area where hamstring meets butt soreness, Muscular or Fit?



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

I went on my first 15 mile bike ride yesterday and it was great. I kept the cadence at around 85 RPM and averaged 16.5 MPH. I am in pretty good running shape, and overall my legs felt fine except a specfic pain that was right in the crease area where the hamstrings meet the lower butt (sit bone area felt perfectly fine) It probably started at around mile 7 and would go away very quickly if I stood up straight on the pedals, but would then come back in a few minutes after continued pedaling.

I've read old posts regarding pain in this area and most replies are related to the seat needing to be narrower, or the rider leaning forward too far. I did have a "quick fit" (no measurements, more eyeballed different angles of my body) and they felt the bike was the right size for me but I might need a shorter stem. However, they wanted me to get some miles in before making the stem adjustment because the bike did feel comfortable to me.

I'm wondering is it possible that this is not a fit issue at all and related to using my leg muscles in a motion they are not used to. I feel like since I am new to biking that I should have some discomfort in my legs if I'm pushing myself, but maybe I'm wrong.

Oh, and I have a Bontrager Affinity seat if that matters, and I haven't purchased biking shorts yet (although that wouldn't seem to matter given the location of the pain)

Thanks for your input! and happy Mother's day to any Mom's


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

How wide is the seat? This sounds like your seat is too wide.


----------



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

I measured at the widest part of the seat. I seems to be 137mm if that is a seat size.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

That's pretty narrow. I ride a 142mm seat right now and I'm pretty small.

Can you take a side shot of the bike? Wondering about seat angle and profile.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

These types of issues are tough to pinpoint - especially over the internet. 

I would start with pre-ride stretches and see if that helps (link below). I wouldn't rule out a fit issue (reach/ drop), or a combination of things, but you have to start somewhere. 

Stretching Before You Ride - Century Cycles - Cleveland & Akron OH


----------



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's a profile pic of the bike


----------



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

Here's a pic of me on the bike. Feet are on the ground balancing the bike

Thanks


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I see all kinds of things I would deem cause for concern.

I would definitely recommend taking some measurements. Both of yourself and of your bike. Pedal Force super-light carbon bicycle measure yourself and input the numbers into this calculator thing. Take your time and make sure you're measuring correctly.

Pay attention to the saddle-pedal length number that comes out. That'll be when you line up the crank arms with the seat tube and measure from the lower pedal spindle up to the top of the seat. You seat looks way too low to me. Also your seat is upturned, I'd strongly suggest you place a flat piece of wood or something on it and place a level on it, window up, and level it front to back.

You can also have someone help you and use the competitive cyclist calculator:
Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Competitive Cyclist

Cycling shorts really do help, but probably more with sit bone pain, not so much what you have. Maybe you need a wider seat too. You should google how to measure your seat bones and have a lady or someone help you if need be.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

If both your feet can touch the ground to balance the bike as in the photo, I suspect your seat is too low.

My next suspicion is you may be sitting too far toward the rear of the saddle. I notice the saddle is set somewhat forward on the rails which, combined with the first sentence, could have combined to result in the discomfort you experienced. You could try centering the saddle fore/aft on the rails for starters.

My initial reaction to your post was it was likely due to the use of new muscles. The location of the pain you described is not usually caused by an ill-fitting saddle.


----------



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I should have been a little more specific. The height of the seat allows me to balance on my toes, but I wasn't standing on my feet. If I move the seat any higher my legs will be too straight when at the bottom of the pedal rotation.

If I am sitting too far to the rear of the seat, would I move the seat back further? 

The seat height and for/aft position were both set by the lbs. Not that they can't make a mistake.

Thanks again


----------



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks. I did the calculator and the results were 60cm c-c (which is what I have) and 57mm effective top tube, I have 58.6mm which could be the issue. I do have a 110mm stem, and I've read conflicting posts regarding what swapping out for a shorter one does to handling. However, could that help my issue?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bgit said:


> Thanks for the replies. I should have been a little more specific. The height of the seat allows me to balance on my toes, but I wasn't standing on my feet. If I move the seat any higher my legs will be too straight when at the bottom of the pedal rotation.
> 
> If I am sitting too far to the rear of the seat, would I move the seat back further?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't think anyone's going to make good guesses re: fit given your position on the bike in the pic. It would be difficult if you were shown riding it, but static and not full length - I wouldn't even try.

I 'd go slow on this and not change any setting made by the LBS. You're right that they can make mistakes, but they gave you good advice in regards to swapping the stem out. It may well come to that if you're overreaching, but let it play out first.

For now, my advice is to do some stretches, log some moderate miles (in other words, give your body time to heal/ adapt) and go from there.

There's no avoiding the acclimation (to road riding) process.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I noticed in your pic the nose of the saddle Is showing a slight upward tilt, did you put it that way for a reason? Normally it is suggested to set the saddle level.


----------



## Troutstalker (Dec 28, 2013)

Good metrics for your first ride. Congrats. It definitely can be bike fit. But I would also tend to think that you are using muscles in a new way. You have no muscle memory in your lower glutes. Did your back starting hurting too? 

As for me... my bike fits great. But the muscles you describe will sometime ache on my rides when I haven't warmed up properly. Eventually, it will impact my lower back. With biking, you will notice a domino effect on these things. In between rides I do a lot of stretching in front of the tv. 

Here's a good exercise: Put on leg out straight on the floor. Pull the foot over the straight leg and pull your foot as far forward as possible (If left leg is straight, then right foot should be on the outside of the left knee). Then pull your knee up to your chest. This is great for stretching your glut. 

Sweat Style: My 5 Favorite Lower Body Stretches


----------



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

From reading the posts it sounds like the best thing for me to do at this point is continue riding and stretching, and take some more time to get my body used to riding a bike before swapping out stems and making changes to the bike.

Troutstalker- no my back did not get sore at all, which I was very happy about because I do have a herniated L5 disc. Actually, no parts of my body felt uncomfortable, and the only area where I felt fatigue/soreness was the area I mentioned at the very top of the hamstring, low butt area. However, I didn't feel any soreness the next day, and as soon as I was standing with straight legs it went away very quickly.

I am competing in my first Olympic distance triathlon in 3.5 weeks so I am a little more anxious than normal to get the bike dialed in before the race (yes I waited until the last minute to buy a bike and begin riding).

Also, I do have very tight hamstrings, so I'm thinking that the feeling I had could definitely be due to my lack of flexibility. I'll start trying the said stretches and hopefully they will help.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice bike! 

My two cents:

I would leave the fit alone and definitely not swap anything out. That said, most seats - at least ones shaped like yours - are meant to be set level. The idea is for the saddle to be flat in teh center or two thirds back, creating a hammock or sorts for your sitbones, with the rear flaring up juuust a bit. The flared rear serves to brace your sitbones during intensive sitting climbing efforts, if it's too flat, you may find lower back discomfort as your lower back muscles work to keep you from sliding back.

Having your seat tilted back excessively effectively widens the sit bone portion of the seat, or at least insofar as it relates to the leg and it's position throughout your full pedal stroke. What may be happening - and like the other guy said, we're all internet armchair jockeys - but what may be happening is that your thigh/ham are rubbing against the sides of the seat towards the bottom of your pedal stroke. 

Being careful not to disturb the saddles fore/aft position I would tilt the seat forward (towards a more level position) very slightly and retighten. No need to go "deal level" if you're not used to it, but reduce that tilt a little. Remember, with bike position, single milimeters and degrees make a huge difference. Get familiar with your seatpost mechanism so the whole thing doesn't come apart in your hand with the screw loosened causing you to lose your current setup. 

Go for a ride and see how you feel. The whole fit looks good - definitely good enough - but that saddle tilt looks like it's towards one end of the distribution curve. 

You should have some pretty constructive feedback in a matter of miles. If someting isn't to your liking, change it right back. This a very small nuanced change you can make in a matter of minutes with no parts.

With regards to stretching: I'm an inflexible office worker who started a regimen a month or so ago... I can honestly say that it really, really helps on the bike! I strech in the mornings and after my rides.


----------



## bgit (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, with our terrible spring weather I finally got out today to ride my bike for the first time since I lowered the nose of the seat. I was SHOCKED by what a difference just moving the seat a cm or so could make. I rode the same route as before but had no pain in the crease area where the hamstring connects. I actually rode a little faster but the only sensation was from lactic acid build up in my glutes and not a tendon type of flaring pain I had before. Also, I have been regularly stretching, which I'm sure is helping as well.

Thanks for the advice, the bike felt great!


----------

